# Awesome GTI??



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Just after some comfort, as these guys are fitting a new Milltek Cat-Back system for me on Thursday??

I've naturally heard of them many times & never heard a bad thing said, but as i've never used them before myself, i was just looking for some comfort??.

Certainly been good to deal with & over the phone Dean who i've been speaking with seems to know his stuff. Also Milltek rave about them & state that Awesome are their prefered outfit in the North of England.

Cheers in advance.


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Hi Paul,
I've had my car serviced there twice, and they've never failed to impress.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

I had cruise, a milltek & eibach springs fitted on my 150 by the lads at Awesome 4 years ago.

Brilliant service, fast efficient and friendly


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Are you getting a Milltek exhaust for the RS4 paul, it will sound MONSTEROUS then! What part of lancashire are you based in?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

S10TYG said:


> Are you getting a Milltek exhaust for the RS4 paul, it will sound MONSTEROUS then! What part of lancashire are you based in?


Yep, getting a resonated & valved Milltek cat-back system fitted to the RS4. I'm in West Lancashire, between Wigan & Southport.

Wanted the Valved system so i still get the benefit of the Sport Button on the steering wheel. It won't add more than a few BHP, but does free up the revving a bit & the sound is meant to be to die for. Also no worries with emissions etc. as is often the case with the full system.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Had my Tarox brakes and uprated haldex supplied and fitted by them top class outfit great job just a pity they are not a bit closer to me


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

As with all organisations it's hard to judge them when things go well. Of course that's how you'd like it to be all the time, but inevitably sometimes it goes wrong, and that's when you get the real measure of service.

I've used Awesome a few times now. My first visit was to get a remap - all went very well. I've also had cruise control fitted and that was hunky-dorey too.

Now, I was having a problem with my temperature guage. I thought it was a dashpod problem and took it to Audi. They said it was a sensor, not the dashpod, but I didn't want to pay their extortionate labour rates - so I took it to Awesome. I explained what the problem was and that Audi said the sensor needed replacing and left it with them. They replaced the oil temperature sensor, which also required a full oil and filter change, so the bill was in the region of Â£185 - but it didn't solve the problem!

I was back to being convinced it was the dashpod. I would have been stuck in dispute with Audi until I saw a post here explaining how you can use the aircon display to get a temp reading and do a self-diagnostic. That showed a low reading that tended to disprove my dashpod theory. I took it back to Awesome.

They didn't have it for long before they told me it was a coolant temperature sensor that was at fault. I asked if that was the case why had they replaced the oil sensor last time? Was it a combined system? Apparently not. It turned out my oil temperature sensor had been replaced by mistake. A bit of discussion revealed there had obviously been some misunderstanding or breakdown in communication when I'd brought it in previously.

I could have kicked-off about it and demanded a refund of my Â£185 - but I gave it some thought. Most of that cost had been for the oil change, from which I still benefited. I suggested a compromise - that I pay for the new coolant sensor and that they fit it for free. To their credit they accepted it immediately, without argument. The labour they didn't charge me for was roughly the equivalent cost of the oil sensor - so in the end I got an oil service (though a fair bit earlier than when it was required), my temp guage problem sorted and a free new oil sensor out of the deal.

So the up-shot of the story is that when it goes well they do a good job - and most of the time it goes well. When it goes wrong (as inevitably it sometimes will) they will deal with you fairly and do their best to rectify the situation. That's my definition of good service. I'd recommend them.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Exactly what i wanted to hear, so thanks everyone.

I'll be there for a good couple of hours on Thursday, as they reckon it's a 2-3hr job to remove the stock system & fit the new Milltek, so i'll get to know them a little better then.

I doubt very much i'll do anything further to the RS4, but me being in a Tuners showroom is truly like a kid in a candy store, so who knows :lol:


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

W7 PMC said:


> the sound is meant to be to die for


I don't doubt that for a second. My cousin lives in Warrington, might have to meet up with you the next time I'm up! :wink:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Excellent Paul, you'll have to do a report on it once installed :roll: :wink:

Seriously though, hope you're pleased with it.

Graham


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> I doubt very much i'll do anything further to the RS4


 :lol: - i'll give it two months....

James


----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Guys
Thank you all for your kind words  it is nice to hear the nice words
As has been mentioned , somethimes we can get the wrong end of the stick
The idea is to make it right
We are very big on customer service and will try our best to resolve the mojority of any problems that arise
We do have a very good following on all the forums and we do try to help here too
Come and see us , if you are lucky you can get an "Awesome" brew and if you have any questions please feel free to ask
Sarah


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

S10TYG said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > the sound is meant to be to die for
> ...


Defo, just drop me a line as i'm sometimes around the Warrington area if i need a break & time in one of our offices. Either way i only live 15mins from Warrington anyhow.

Only 2 more sleeps to go


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Couple of hours to fit a cat back?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Obviously you've been here


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> Obviously you've been here


I looked at all those before getting mine fitted - the 1st one is my favourite - it sounded awesome when accellerating off [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Love_iTT said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Obviously you've been here
> ...


Already started the mods eh


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Yeah but no but yeah but no but.... :wink:

Graham


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

No probs from me , had a few jobs done by them chip , CC , x2 service , ball joint, window reg 100%

Take Awesomesarah some wigan pies [smiley=gorgeous.gif] :wink: :wink:


----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

davidg said:


> No probs from me , had a few jobs done by them chip , CC , x2 service , ball joint, window reg 100%
> 
> Take Awesomesarah some wigan pies [smiley=gorgeous.gif] :wink: :wink:


Hi Mate
Mmmmmm your pies are great [smiley=thumbsup.gif] thank you
We had quite a few TT`s in yesterday , it was almost like a TT day  
Some stunning cars  
Sarah


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Couple of hours to fit a cat back?


So they reckon. Bear in mind they need to fit the whole RS4 trick valve assembly as well, which will no doubt take some time. It aint plug & play you know 8)


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Mine was one of the TTs in on Tuesday - and another fine example of Awesome service.

It was increadibly annoying to get into my car to go to work at 5.00am Tuesday morning to turn the key and see both the ABS and ESP warning lights. It had only been 3 days since I'd got the temperature guage problem sorted! I guess my car at 70k miles is just reaching that sort of age.

To me these problems are not such an issue with the expense - it's more the inconvenience. The TT is my only car and my working hours mean it's impossible for me to get to work any other way, so I can only get work done on it during my precious few days off, so any problem with the car is very disheartening - it causes no end of disruption.

I gave Awesome a call and spoke with Andy. He said they were booked up for at least another week, however he said if I could drop in on my way home from work he'd do a diagnostic then at least we'd know what the problem was. Well, took it in and it turns out to be yet another sensor problem. I explained I could drop the car in any time in the next 3 days but after that I'd be pretty much stuck for the best part of a month - and stars that they are they agreed to fit me in this Friday.

Excellent service once more!


----------

